# Tell me something good about UK



## dragonflyblu (Oct 8, 2007)

Apart from everyone telling us bath is lovely and the countryside is lovely (Bath being where we are moving to). Every time we tell someone we are moving to the UK they say they hated it and got out ASAP! C'mon guys, if you are living in the UK tell us something that you LOVE!


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

dragonflyblu said:


> Apart from everyone telling us bath is lovely and the countryside is lovely (Bath being where we are moving to). Every time we tell someone we are moving to the UK they say they hated it and got out ASAP! C'mon guys, if you are living in the UK tell us something that you LOVE!


History, humour, fashion, nightlife, freedom, choice, beauty, transport, NHS, welfare, opportunity, blah blah blah.....take your pick!

Every ******'s trying to come here so it can't be all bad 

Although once there all here it will become a **** whole!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Come to scotland even better All of the above & men in skirts& freezing lol


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

yummymummy150 said:


> Come to scotland even better All of the above & men in skirts& freezing lol


lol.....men in skirts...... There's a few men in skirts down here too!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Ooooerrrr
Big Pete will be along soon

Don't be put off, its a beautiful country ..... its bloody expensive to live there, but its a beautiful country 

Those men in skirts, they have a sport which involves tossing a telegraph pole 10 feet or so ..... don't mess with them ....... they don't wear anything under those skirts


----------



## max (Nov 2, 2007)

well one good thing about the UK is that a lot of pommies are leaving because it is so miserable there. SO there are less of them!


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

max said:


> well one good thing about the UK is that a lot of pommies are leaving because it is so miserable there. SO there are less of them!


Hi Max.....nice quote 

By the way..... a quick question for you.... Is there still a problem in your country with the men not being able to father children on a regular basis?

Hmmmmmm....wonder where the Pommies are going!...lol


----------



## dragonflyblu (Oct 8, 2007)

ricardo blue said:


> Every ******'s trying to come here so it can't be all bad


land of milk and honey? 

Based on our experiences so far with the visa process not too many more will be coming. Its so complicated and expensive to get a work permit/visa now.


----------



## jameswanderer (Nov 9, 2007)

best thing about the uk- nice ariel view from the plane when Im leaving it.

Miss me mum though!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh bless James,Where you of too


----------



## jameswanderer (Nov 9, 2007)

yummymummy150 said:


> Oh bless James,Where you of too


Actually Ive been bounding round europe since i was 18, but whilst visiting home for easter this yea mum fell down and had a stoke good friday morning and now is in a nursing home in a bad way, I am in Canada now with work but the 4 months spent back home reminded me how the UK has changed a lot! since I was a kid. 

It was nice to walk round winchester and I even went exploring a bit like a tourist, but everyone is so stand-offish, rude in shops, everyone seems to be a forigner, the hospitals dont seem to care. But as I stepped out of my childhood home knowing Im probably neve going to step in there again and took the last of mums boxes and put them in the van, bound for france! I suppose I will miss it a bit, from a sentimental point of view....

Naah. Putting the deposit on my 250 acre, 6 bedroom farm soon  

Mum will love it here when I get her out the home and on the porch so she can watch the ships go by!


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

You sound like a good,loving,caring son,best of luck to you in France looking after your mum , Colin


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good Luck James, hope you and mum enjoy the sun.


----------



## jameswanderer (Nov 9, 2007)

yummymummy150 said:


> Good Luck James, hope you and mum enjoy the sun.


many thanks for your support- I am trying to sell all my european properties so if anyone wants some cheap houses in france or bulgaria let me know


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry James.Too cold in winter for me i need 340 days of hot sun
So Its Cyprus for me,Saying that think your mum would love Cyprus.
I know a man who can find her a nice place.lol.
ps did help get some post on for you lol


----------



## jameswanderer (Nov 9, 2007)

hmm..cyprus isnt really for me, i like farming where can I get 200 acres! plus i would never buy in the north, people are buying occupied homes from war criminals which is really wrong. No I think that if it wasnt canada it would have to be australia- or the st helena island (same sun!) the victorians left us some nice 'homes from home' around the world so we might as well use them....


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi James i did not say the North and you could farm goats . oh well hope you sell what you want and live your dream. 
Tricia


----------

